# Sticky  AirNautic Early Bird owners' registry...



## Dennis Smith

Hi all,
With only fifty AirNautic Early Birds made, here's the owners' registry. All serial numbers are SN B00XX so for simplicity's sake we'll just do the last two (XX) numbers here. No description means traditional colors (stainless/Pepsi). If you'd like to be included in the registry, or make a change, contact me at reach6 AT mchsi DOT com or PM me :thanks...And CONGRATULATIONS! |>










Dennis Smith______#01
Snafubar_________#02
EstebanLorenzo____#03 PVD/black
Dan01____________#06 PVD/pepsi
CyberTrancer______#08 PVD/black
Siv______________#09 PVD/black
rolloberserk_______#10 PVD/pepsi
Jason White______#11
The Hekler_________#12 PVD/black
Mitch F.__________#13
George T.________#16 SS/black
JulianP___________#17
jmpresidente_______#19
Guido Muldoon(Jeff)_#20
WangChung(Jason)__#21
nz_Fuzzy_________#22 SS/black
John Alexander_____#23
GMHutton________#24
Microrotor (Chris)___#25 
Nalu_____________#26
AFKA AVO________#27 White lum dial
fj8v_____________#30
Sieb Spannenburg__#31
Oca_9i___________#32
David Smith_______#33
MEM_____________#34
Way_____________#36
thejollywatcher____#38 SS/black
victor152________#39 White lum dial
enash___________#40
kupajo___________#44
Greg (chronomeister)#45 SS/black
Michael (Topaz)_____#48
iubprof___________#49 SS/black
Dennis Smith(on hold for Guy Smith)_#50


----------



## Cowbiker

12 PVD/Black


----------



## Nalu

#26 SS/Pepsi.

Discovered that PO rubber fits the watch beautifully, pics to follow soon.


----------



## RBen99

Hi.. A Newby to the group... I just received the #42 Early Bird - Stainless with Pepsi. Great watch...

Randy
Bakersfield California


----------



## Wang Chung

Hi all,

I'm a newb to the forums and to Ocean7/Airnautic, and I'm the new owner of Early Bird #21, SS/Pepsi. It's a stunner - I've wanted a vintage Early Bird for years but the updated Airnautic version is outstanding. I'm looking forward to wearing this one to work!

Jason
Seattle


----------



## Guido Muldoon

Welcome to the forum Jason. Glad you like your AirNautic EB. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Dennis Smith

New owner enash (#40) was just told by Mitch that he got the LAST Bird!


----------



## Guido Muldoon

Dennis Smith said:


> New owner enash (#40) was just told by Mitch that he got the LAST Bird!


 Congratulations enash. And to think some thought we wouldn't be able to get 20 pre-orders for what has been one of the nicer boutique watches of 2010.


----------



## fj8v

Just bought the #30 SS/Pepsi.


----------



## The hekler

Hey is there any chance I can be put on the register as the new owner of the PVD #12 earlybird... I purchased it off the classifieds here from cowbiker and it arrived today. On another note, wow this is a great looking watch its a pity I missed the pre-order but I couldnt imagine a better looking watch. Good job to everyone who played a part in making this watch a reality.


----------



## snafubar

Hello all,

I have been a silent viewer for a while now and finally registered. I would appreciate it if I could be added to the registry. I have Air Nautic Earlybird SN B0002 don't know how I was lucky enough to get it but as they say "Sometimes it is better too be lucky than good".

I also have a 24 Hour Lum Tec Combat B11 with the Carbon Fiber Face.

Thanks

Pat


----------



## Dennis Smith

You're added, and welcome! It's nice to see you already have twice as many 24 hour watches as most people


----------



## gmhutton

#24 with one of the originals as well. brilliant watch, supremely accurate and i'll wear it tomorrow.


----------



## enash

Its been a little over a year and my EarlyBird tribute (#40) is the same champ is was on day one.
I rotate between the EB and one of Mitch's LM-2GMTs with a NATO strap for daily wear.
(Had a small issue with the LM-2 that Mitch handled gratis, even though it was out of warranty)
Short story long, #40 is LONG-gone, never be seen again. Thanks Mitch.


----------



## jmpresidente

The #19 is in ........SPAIN!!!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dennis Smith

It has been brought to my attention that some of the all lum dial Early Birds, with yellow hands, no date, and jumping hour hands, were made from some of the original 50 watch cases. Because of that, I have started adding them to the owner's registry.


----------



## cvicisso

Hello - new to the forum and to 24 hour watches. Long story, short(ish), recently retired from military and am starting my second career. I figured I 'earned' a little something nice for myself, and I've always wanted an awesome watch but just never got around to it. I've got a 24 hour mindset baked in after a career in the military, so naturally my focus was/is there. The Glycine Airman was the first I found - and I love it. Then I saw the SST. I grew to love it (it only took... 24 hours!). Then I stumbled upon this forum, and I LOVE THEM ALL! I had no idea that there were so many 24 hour watches.

Ok, so let me stop gushing for a minute and get to the point. It is an absolute certainty that I will now start 'collecting' 24 hour watches - I can feel it. This Early Bird is gorgeous!! I LOVE the bezel that allows for setting of a second time zone (without going the GMT route - which I'm not opposed to either). I've been to the Ocean7 site, and I see the links to order, but this sticky started out stating that there were/are only 50 made. They are obviously making more now, but how many do they make? Sorry for my ignorance/excitement!! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Our "50" were made like the original 1960's Bird with a date. I think the ones for sale now have no date, but instead have a 24 hour hand that can be set in "jumps" without hacking the movement...great for hopping timezones. They also actually say "Early Bird" on the dial now.


----------



## fj8v

hello,
mine is for sale at the moment. No place in the box so i have to sell some....
I have the number 30.
rgds


----------



## cvicisso

fj8v said:


> hello,
> mine is for sale at the moment. No place in the box so i have to sell some....
> I have the number 30.
> rgds


It has been a long time, but is the watch still for sale? I must not have noticed this when you first posted it.


----------



## Dennis Smith

You can buy new Early Birds without date (but with convenient hour hand skipping feature) or all-black Early Birds with date here 24 Hour Watches :: Early Bird -


----------



## jmpresidente

#19 is sold, is still in Spain but not in my wrist anymore. Blame the new grial!

:--(

I will advice the buyer to come here!:-!


----------



## microrotor

#25


----------



## Sonic_driftwood

I see #48 on the bay. I'd love to get one, but may settle for a less collectible version of the Pepsi.


----------



## SiebSp

Mine (first series, no. 31) was stolen last week. o| I've replaced it with a white dial, black bezel version. No. 49.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Wow. Terrible news. So sorry to hear about this. If anyone happens to run across #31 online or otherwise, especially if listed for sale, please contact Sieb!


----------



## gmhutton

not many around so lets hope it turns up somewhere


----------



## TOPAZ

I have seen my EARLY BIRD has #48 - bought it via eBay last year ...

Michael


----------



## fiskadoro

Hope it's OK to revive this old thread after a few years.

I recently acquired #03 (PVD/black bezel) from EstebanLorenzo and it's still in great shape and I'm excited to be its new owner!


----------

